# Response with random network traffic generator



## micski (Jan 27, 2015)

As a result of the horrible terror attack against Charlie Hebdo in Paris, the Danish government are preparing to force mass surveillance on its happy people. Thus, all phone and internet service providers are forced to store and pass detailed network traffic from its users to the government. Among all this information, is also a complete network packet now and then. It has to be stored for a long period - and be available to the government at any time during this period.

As a response to such mass surveillance, is it possible to configure a home FreeBSD gateway to use its available internet network bandwidth for generating random network traffic? Most end users only use a very small part of their bandwith, so a network packet now and then, will be a significant amount of the sniffed network traffic. If random traffic fills up the bandwith, it would be more like looking into a hay stack.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm not sure what the Danish government wants to do but in the Netherlands (and other European countries) only the usage is stored, i.e. source and destination IP and port, date/timestamp. This is comparable with call-logging (who phoned whom and for how long). There's a common misconception that ALL data, including the packet payload, is stored. This is specifically NOT the case. 

And recently there's been a verdict from the European Court of Justice that basically says this is illegal and should be stopped immediately.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_Retention_Directive

Also keep in mind this has nothing to do with so-called "Lawful interception" where law enforcement is allowed (by order of a judge) to capture and store all communications (phone and internet taps).


----------



## micski (Jan 28, 2015)

If you are able to understand the illustrations, you can get an idea of the new Danish mobile and internet mass surveillance program on the given URL below. The part, which has ben critizied in particular, is the fact, that the government want every 500th data packet and its full payload for every user, which can only sign up for a phone and internet contract with his state number (social security number/surveillance number), which is used to give all state personel direct access to surveillance through APIs.
http://www.version2.dk/artikel/graf...ogge-danskernes-mobil-og-internettrafik-76530


----------



## micski (Feb 2, 2015)

There is no knowledge about any random traffic generators for FreeBSD?


----------

